# Yard tower



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I forgot to post the yard tower project. Again inspired by my vacation pictures of the yard tower
in Cheyenne, Wyoming, I did some downsizing and made this one.
Solar panel on top and LEDs on the desk, where I want to draw a track plan of my layout.


Have a look. 
Have a nice weekend!

Stefan


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just Love it Stefan! A real stand alone piece. Well done Sir. 
Rod


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

great tower


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat project. 
Nice job! 
It looks great.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan can you give some dimensions please? 
Rod


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great!!!! Really nice job. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

To Rod:

Height: 17 inches (rooftop without antennas)
11 inches (observation platform)
Roof: 8x8 inches
Pier: 4x4 inches

Hope this helps.

Stefan


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stefan, I have just the spot for one








Rod.


----------

